# Snowpocalypse



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Possibly a late day white Christmas for me here in West KY, impending developing winter weather event


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

I kinda wish we'd get some more wintery weather here in Florida. Its gonna be 75 here on Christmas day. I actually have to mow my yard tomorrow.


----------



## Winnipeg-Roy (Mar 3, 2012)

Ole Nasty said:


> I kinda wish we'd get some more wintery weather here in Florida. Its gonna be 75 here on Christmas day. I actually have to mow my yard tomorrow.


I would love to mow a yard but it's -20 deg c and windy and snowing


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

650Brute said:


> Possibly a late day white Christmas for me here in West KY, impending developing winter weather event
> 
> View attachment 12878



Bring it on!! :bigok:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'd like snow here in Bama. The Teryx would love it.


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm hoping I get it here in Oklahoma


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Same here I hope we get hammered with snow in pa..


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

just watched the news earlier and tho they are 100% of the time wrong here lol they said 6-12" christmas day thru christmas night woot woot!!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

It's flip flopped here several times. They're expecting snow here still. Amounts vary. Still several variables at play, the main on will be the location of the low pressure system. Different forecast models have it tracking way different. So, we shall see


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

The NWS has issued a statement, basically, we will be upgraded to a Blizzard Warning soon, and talks of crippling snow, 20-30mph winds and drifts up to 4-5'.......


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

wish we would get that I could make some cash with the plow.


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

They keep changing the weather here from 6-12 lol to 4-6 this morning.. 1-3 late afternoon...

Now back to 3-5 inches during the day then 1-3 over night.. I just hope I get snow lol


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Not quiet what they projected. Some places did pick up well over a foot, we got about 7" here at the house...


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Heck we only got about an inch just south of you.


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

Some snow would be nice here for a couple of days. I've never ridden in the snow. Seems like a lot of fun.


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

I got ....... ZERO lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

There were actually flurries here today. Just sparatic though & obviously no accumulation.


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

We got about half an inch here and in some places up to an inch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Took the Brute for a spin, found some good 2'-3' drifts. Had a lil' fun


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Man id love to see some snow down here lol. Heck i was wearing shorts and flip flops on christmas day.


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

Yep our "blizzard" that had the whole town freaking out ended up being..... 1/2 inch lol. You could have went to Dairy Queen and got a bigger blizzard!


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

It's snowing lol... But it's not sticking to anything haha


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Snowing here too, roads are clear. May be good to go to farm in the Am & raise some Brute discontent

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------

